# Box Caprice front speaker install problems



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

alright, i bought a pair of Alpine Type S 4x6's for the front of my 81 caprice. the stock speaker size is 4x6 as well, so i hoped/thought they would bolt right in, but surprise surprise, the bolt pattern is different. anybody run into this problem before and have a solution to it? i don't have room to drill new holes (windshield too close) so i'm hoping i'm just missing something.....


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

use some selt tapping screws on a swivel with an entenion off an air ratchet or drill you lazy fuck!


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

you don't realize how little room i have to work with


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

that dont make sense...they have multiple ways to screw em in

i know theres not much space...either try using a swivel type thing to screw in

maybe u got em backwards?

i dont think u will need 2 screw em in, ure not juiced rite? just slap the covers on and thats that


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

these ones only have a single bolt pattern on them and it is different than the OG chevy pattern. i also have to use the spacer under them so they fit in, which doesn't help the situation.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

oic, mine had several ways to screw in...2 bolts on each side worked...and i cut the abs plastic on the drivers side a lil


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

i used an L shapped screw driver and drywall screws on mine...it was 90degrees outside so when i touched the windshiled that was fun! it can be done ...washers & hand strength.


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Feb 20 2005, 10:53 PM
> *i used an L shapped screw driver and drywall screws on mine...it was 90degrees outside so when i touched the windshiled that was fun! it can be done ...washers & hand strength.
> [snapback]2754513[/snapback]​*


how did you get the holes started?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

the drywall screws are pointed...i pushed and turn at the same time..


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Feb 21 2005, 12:29 AM
> *i dont think u will need 2 screw em in, just slap the covers on and thats that
> [snapback]2754352[/snapback]​*


Come on now, I hope you were kidding...
I don't think he wants them rattling all the time...


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

i'll try the self-tapping screw idea, thanks


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 21 2005, 09:54 AM
> *Come on now, I hope you were kidding...
> I don't think he wants them rattling all the time...
> [snapback]2755978[/snapback]​*


yes, but there is a way to do it w/o screws that will reduce rattling...

have u ever worked on these cars? not a lot of space to work with...but somethin can be done....

i still would try to use screws...but it seems he has a problem


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

if you cannot get a selftapping screw to work


try to heat up the abs plastic, and poke it with a pin or somethin small
or heat it up and get it started with the selftapping


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

its the same/worse in the 80s cadillacs it was a pain but with hands strength and patience it can be done.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Feb 21 2005, 11:29 AM
> *its the same/worse in the 80s cadillacs it was a pain but with hands strength and patience it can be done.
> [snapback]2756550[/snapback]​*


yea no shit..i remember i tried to put my 4x6 in and thought it would be a 5 min job...
i was soooooooooo wrong :angry:


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Feb 21 2005, 12:26 PM
> *if you cannot get a selftapping screw to work
> try to heat up the abs plastic, and poke it with a pin or somethin small
> or heat it up and get it started with the selftapping
> [snapback]2756528[/snapback]​*


the speaker mounts to a metal plate so i gotta make these screws work


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Feb 21 2005, 02:34 PM
> *the speaker mounts to a metal plate so i gotta make these screws work
> [snapback]2757431[/snapback]​*


ya ure rite, well good luck


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

I always use short (half inch) self tapping screws and a Skew-driver on my drill.


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

when i did mine, i just put in the old ones and made a template out of cardboard then marked where the holes where and drilled the new speaker instead of the dash, cause then you can take out the speaker and drill straight instead of cramming towards the windshield and risk scratching it or breaking it.


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

well i ended up just spending 10 minutes to take out the 10 philips head screws holding the dash pad in, took it out, then 2 minutes per side to remove the 3 bolts holding the speaker mounting plates in and drilled new holes in them and mounted the speakers on the workbench and put it all back together, i dunno if it is this easy with other cars but sure seems to be the way to go for box caprices


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

maybe companies have different screw pattern setups, but my brother had an 85 caprice, and he put in 4x6" pioneer's and i believe they screwed right in, but you already got yours in, good job.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

sounds good! only worry is fucking up while drilling...


----------

